
Silicon Valley might be losing its sex appeal - Irene
http://mashable.com/2016/04/04/silicon-valley-salary-study
======
x5n1
People have always felt this way and that's why many many of them move away
never to return. There is a reason to be there, and it's not because you want
a good stable life. It's a miserable place and always will be that way.

------
TheM00se
If Texas legalized weed I would move to Austin overnight. How is Colorado's
tech sector these days?

